# Real Madrid, tre addii galattici in vista?



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Dicembre 2015)

Come riporta il Daily Star, in casa madrilena ci sarebbero tre gatte da pelare. La società di Florentino Perez, infatti, potrebbe separarsi da tre stelle del suo organico: James Rodriguez, Kroos e Isco. Quest'ultimi sarebbero pronti a dire addio al Real Madrid per provare nuove avventure. M.United, Chelsea e Arsenal sono già pronte ad accoglierli tra le loro fila.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Dicembre 2015)

In più Ronaldo andrà a Monaco 
La cura Benitez


----------



## juventino (21 Dicembre 2015)

Quest'anno Kroos e Isco hanno giocato davvero poco, in particolare il tedesco mi sembra non abbia manco esordito in Champions (infortunio? Non sono molto informato) quindi volendo si potrebbe pure provare.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2015)

Inutile girarci attorno, questa è la categoria di calciatore che servirebbe al Milan per fare un immediato salto di qualità.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Toni.. Magari, ma Galliani al massimo prenderebbe quello dell'Hellas.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inutile girarci attorno, questa è la categoria di calciatore che servirebbe al Milan per fare un immediato salto di qualità.



Esatto, Isco e Kroos su tutti. Butterei più che volentieri 70M per questi due che ci cambierebbero letteralmente volto. Ovviamente resteranno sogni...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inutile girarci attorno, questa è la categoria di calciatore che servirebbe al Milan per fare un immediato salto di qualità.



Rodriguez, Kroos e Isco dici poco 


Sono 120 milioni solo di cartellini + 30 lordi di ingaggio annuale questi 3...

Comunque si concordo, anche prendere solo Kroos e Isco sarebbe già tanta roba.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Kroos e Isco sarebbero giocatori perfetti da cui ripartire con una società SERIA, ma non capisco perchè dovrebbero scegliere un Milan putrefatto invece di andare a giocare nel campionato più bello del mondo


----------



## Mou (21 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Kroos e Isco hanno giocato davvero poco, in particolare il tedesco mi sembra non abbia manco esordito in Champions (infortunio? Non sono molto informato) quindi volendo si potrebbe pure provare.



Come vedresti Kroos da noi? Io personalmente mi arraperei.


----------



## de sica (21 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia.. toni kross sarebbe qualcosa d'illegale da noi. Mi prostituirei al gallo per averlo in mediana


----------



## Snake (21 Dicembre 2015)

giocatori fuori portata, attualmente non ci calcolano nemmeno.


----------



## juventino (21 Dicembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Come vedresti Kroos da noi? Io personalmente mi arraperei.



Sarebbe da segoni a due mani. Con tutto il rispetto per Gundogan (comunque un ottimo giocatore), ma Toni è davvero un fuoriclasse assoluto.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Rodriguez, Kroos e Isco dici poco
> 
> 
> Sono 120 milioni solo di cartellini + 30 lordi di ingaggio annuale questi 3...
> ...



Si parla purtroppo del nulla, ma solo perchè non abbiamo grandi ambizioni, non per altro. Questi qui se veramente vogliono cambiare aria al Milan ci vengono di corsa anche se è fuori dalla coppa campioni, basta pagarli quanto vogliono, garantirgli di essere al centro del progetto e che nel giro di qualche anno a suon di campioni si torna grandissimi. Quello che con una nuova grandissima proprietà (Bee non credo lo sarebbe) ci auguriamo tutti. 

Ok ok, ora smetto di sognare.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Dicembre 2015)

Faranno sicuramente la fortuna delle squadre che li prenderanno. Anche se, secondo me, alla fine verrà ceduto solo Isco.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2015)

facciamo una colletta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ovviamente l'A.C. Giannino non ha la forza economica e sportiva per prenderli ma l'A.C. Milan l'avrebbe certamente portato a Milano un trio così. La butto lì:

Bertolacci Kroos Bonaventura 
James Isco
Bacca​


----------



## folletto (21 Dicembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Rodriguez, Kroos e Isco dici poco
> 
> 
> Sono 120 milioni solo di cartellini + 30 lordi di ingaggio annuale questi 3...
> ...



Ma anche il solo Kroos sarebbe un sogno, purtroppo irraggiungibile per noi. 
Il pelato con la sua faccia tosta potrebbe dire a Perez: "dammi Kroos e Izco in prestito gratuito, te li tengo in caldo fino a quando non cacci via Benitez"


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Dicembre 2015)

Piu facile vada via prima Benitez...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente l'A.C. Giannino non ha la forza economica e sportiva per prenderli ma l'A.C. Milan l'avrebbe certamente portato a Milano un trio così. La butto lì:
> 
> Bertolacci Kroos Bonaventura
> James Isco
> Bacca​



e chi corre di questi?? poi vado a coprire io?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e chi corre di questi?? poi vado a coprire io?


Bonaventura e Bertolacci, e anche Kroos ha doppia fase.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bonaventura e Bertolacci, e anche Kroos ha doppia fase.



dai su non scherziamo, fanno la doppia fase ok, ma non coprono come fa un kucka per fare un esempio o come faceva il buon rino gattuso. Un giocatore che prenderei subito è marchisio, insieme a kroos. Allora si che si avrebbe un bel centrocampo con bertolacci. Bonaventura deve giocare avanti o come esterno nel 442.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e chi corre di questi?? poi vado a coprire io?



A parte che con questi giocatori la maggior parte del tempo la palla la tieni tu, per cui non è che ci siano tanti problemi  ma comunque Kroos è un giocatore intelligentissimo tatticamente e che è l'equilibratore del Real già dall'anno scorso, quando ha giocato con Modric, CR7, Bale, James e Benzema contemporaneamente, e Bertolacci e Bonaventura corrono molto. La Fiorentina per tre anni a centrocampo ha giocato con la mediana Cuadrado, Aquilani, Pizarro, Borja Valero e l'unico elemento difensivo era Pasqual e ha sempre concluso la stagione ai piani alti. Ovviamente avere un tuttocampista alla Nainggolan o alla Vidal aiuterebbe di più, però anche così non la vedo male.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A parte che con questi giocatori la maggior parte del tempo la palla la tieni tu, per cui non è che ci siano tanti problemi  ma comunque Kroos è un giocatore intelligentissimo tatticamente e che è l'equilibratore del Real già dall'anno scorso, quando ha giocato con Modric, CR7, Bale, James e Benzema contemporaneamente, e Bertolacci e Bonaventura corrono molto. La Fiorentina per tre anni a centrocampo ha giocato con la mediana Cuadrado, Aquilani, Pizarro, Borja Valero e l'unico elemento difensivo era Pasqual e ha sempre concluso la stagione ai piani alti. Ovviamente avere un tuttocampista alla Nainggolan o alla Vidal aiuterebbe di più, però anche così non la vedo male.



si ma noi non siamo il real, e non giochiamo nella liga. In serie A servono i tuttocampisti come il pane. Oltretutto bonaventura non copre una mazza, come mezzala rende molto meno. Bertolacci non è proprio uno che copre anzi, e fisicamente nemmeno regge i contrasti. Senza considerare che per avere un centrocampo del genere come minimo in difesa devi essere un muro! E noi tutto siamo tranne che quello.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma noi non siamo il real, e non giochiamo nella liga. In serie A servono i tuttocampisti come il pane. Oltretutto bonaventura non copre una mazza, come mezzala rende molto meno. Bertolacci non è proprio uno che copre anzi, e fisicamente nemmeno regge i contrasti. Senza considerare che per avere un centrocampo del genere come minimo in difesa devi essere un muro! E noi tutto siamo tranne che quello.



Ma perchè vi fate sti problemi se un centrocampo del genere possiamo averlo solo su FIFA?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè vi fate sti problemi se un centrocampo del genere possiamo averlo solo su FIFA?



nemmeno a FIFA mi sa.


----------



## folletto (21 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai su non scherziamo, fanno la doppia fase ok, ma non coprono come fa un kucka per fare un esempio o come faceva il buon rino gattuso. Un giocatore che prenderei subito è marchisio, insieme a kroos. Allora si che si avrebbe un bel centrocampo con bertolacci. Bonaventura deve giocare avanti o come esterno nel 442.



Suvvia, quel centrocampo ipotetico sarebbe da cecità secondaria ad onanismo estremo  .......altro che coprire o meno


----------



## Didaco (21 Dicembre 2015)

quanto potrebbe costare Kroos?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai su non scherziamo, fanno la doppia fase ok, ma non coprono come fa un kucka per fare un esempio o come faceva il buon rino gattuso. Un giocatore che prenderei subito è marchisio, insieme a kroos. Allora si che si avrebbe un bel centrocampo con bertolacci. Bonaventura deve giocare avanti o come esterno nel 442.


Allora metti Kucka al posto di Cessolacci  per quei tre questo ed altro


----------



## davoreb (22 Dicembre 2015)

Didaco ha scritto:


> quanto potrebbe costare Kroos?



Per me sui 60 ed è esattamente il giocatore che ci servirebbe.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2015)

Questi giocatori non verranno mai in Italia al momento attuale... L'appeal di questo campionato è sottozero


----------



## The Ripper (22 Dicembre 2015)

Mi prostituirei per avere James in rossonero


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inutile girarci attorno, questa è la categoria di calciatore che servirebbe al Milan per fare un immediato salto di qualità.




Esatto , questi tipi di giocatori sarebbero da prendere ... Almeno 2


----------



## prebozzio (22 Dicembre 2015)

Hanno contratti improponibili per il Milan e per il calcio italiano, purtroppo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mi prostituirei per avere James in rossonero



Io per Kroos


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (25 Dicembre 2015)

Hanno dimenticato di dire che Ronaldo tornerà allo United, anzi no, andrà al city...no no va al psg...


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (25 Dicembre 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io per Kroos



Con i trasferimenti di pes sarebbe fattibile!


----------



## Torros (25 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai su non scherziamo, fanno la doppia fase ok, ma non coprono come fa un kucka per fare un esempio o come faceva il buon rino gattuso. Un giocatore che prenderei subito è marchisio, insieme a kroos. Allora si che si avrebbe un bel centrocampo con bertolacci. Bonaventura deve giocare avanti o come esterno nel 442.



beh il Real di ancelotti giocava cosi 
James-Modric-Kroos-Isco
-Benzema-Ronaldo
oppure
Modric-Kroos-James
Bale-Benzema-Ronaldo


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Hanno contratti improponibili per il Milan e per il calcio italiano, purtroppo.



Per un grande ed ambizioso Milan no. Per l'attuale calcio italiano ed attuale Milan hai ragione.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Dicembre 2015)

io vorrei qualsiasi giocatore del real...


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> beh il Real di ancelotti giocava cosi
> James-Modric-Kroos-Isco
> -Benzema-Ronaldo
> oppure
> ...



si ma la liga è ben altra roba rispetto alla serie A. Giocano un calcio diverso.
Oltretutto modric è un giocatore di grande equilibrio, oltre a saper impostare ha un ottima fase di interdizione


----------

